

GTDNext Organizes To-Do Lists by the Getting Things Done Method - brainscale
http://lifehacker.com/gtdnext-organizes-to-do-lists-by-the-getting-things-don-1643102625

======
jamest425
App allows for unlimited depth of sub-projects. Very cool. It's like Workflowy
with task management built in.

